# Final stop, 6 Days on N Padre Island



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Bob Hall Pier sunrise HDR.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thats a really great photo. What HDR program do you use. And thanks for the help on metering.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome pic!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks, I use Photomatrix, then over to either DPP or CS3 to finish.


----------



## pragmatic (Aug 30, 2010)

Very impressive!!!!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Stargazer,

Can't tell you how many times I have sat on those very same benches! This is my backyard! 

Excellent photo!! Thanks for sharing.

Tom - DeepBluegulf


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks again for the comments


----------

